# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  RGB Led το πιο απολο κυκλωμα

## IXHEM

γεια σας παιδια βαριομουν και ενω ειχα καποια υλικα τα οποια θα βαλω σε εναν πελατη μου σκεφτηκα να κανω βιντεο με την συνδεσμολογια τους..
ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------

